# Get Some cutter in your life!!



## Get Some (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok guys, gonna log my cut cycle for you.

6'2"
230 lbs
Recently cut down from 265 lbs all natty 

This will be my first cycle in 2 years so I'm hoping for big things as my receptors should be fresh. This one's a little heavy on the orals but I can handle it  I'm a little over a week in, goals are to be around 220 lbs at the end while adding a little muscle in the process.

Weeks 1-8  300 mg Test Prop EW
Weeks 1-8  300 mg Tren Ace EW
Weeks 1-8  300 mg Mast Prop EW
Weeks 1-5  80mg Anavar ED
Weeks 1-5  100 mg Proviron ED
Weeks 2-9  50 mcg T3 ED
Weeks 6-9  75 mg Winstrol ED (25mg injectable work out days only, 50 mg oral ED)
Weeks 1-9  0.5 mg Caber twice weekly 
Weeks 1-9  10 mg Aromasin EOD (may switch to E3D depending)
Weeks 8-9  2500 IU HCG EW

PCT
Weeks 10-12  40/20/20 Nolvadex
Weeks 10-12  100/50/50 Clomid
Weeks 9-15    100 mcg Mod GRF (1-29) Twice Daily
Weeks 9-15    100 mcg GHRP-2 Twice Daily
Weeks 9-15    50 mcg IGF-1 DES 1,3  Bilateral IM Injection 30 mins Pre WO
Weeks 9-15    50 mcg IGF-1 LR3 Bilateral IM Injection 45-60 min Post WO

So that's it! All in all I believe I left no stone unturned when planning this. I could run peps the whole time but I think I'll notice more boost from them during PCT and they'll help me stay lean during the process. Thought about DNP and clen, but decided they weren't necessary (or manageable) when already running T3 and tren.

WARNING: I have YEARS of experience... This cycle is not for the faint of heart and I know exactly what to expect. 300 mg of each injectable is a manageable dose for me and will provide great results. Anything higher for ME and the cons outweigh the pros. Caber is a must because I get tren gyno like a little bitch (already have it again!). 

If anyone would like to run a similar cycle in the future I would highly suggest that you talk to me first and I'll help you analyze your goals and set up a proper cycle. You may not need all this to accomplish your goals. Ill try to throw up a few pics later on. I'm really soft right now around 15% BF or so and not used to being this small, especially in the arms (17"). That's the price you pay when you get fat and have to diet off the lbs!


----------



## DF (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm looking forward to your log!...oh wait that sounds Ghey.  Ah fuck it! I'm in.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 27, 2013)

I got dizzy looking at all of that.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 27, 2013)

Firstly, Good to see you back on here GS!Cycle looks good and Im sure it will all go as planned and be nothing short of what you expect. 

2 Years..must be getting alittle antsy?

And like GS said, if you have any cycle questions ask him. He has helped me in the past and is very experienced and will lay it out in layman's terms if need be.


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks very interesting GS! I'll be following along. 
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Get Some (Aug 27, 2013)

As far as workouts go I'm running isolation for the next two weeks...

Monday - Shoulders
Tuesday - Chest
Wednesday - Arms
Thursday - Back
Friday - Legs

6-8 exercises, 4 sets of 15/12/10/8 reps. Last set is more or less to failure, ends up being pretty close to 8 each time. I have been on this routine for 2 weeks already and I like the results! I switch routines about every 4 weeks and take every 13th week COMPLETELY off.

Next routine will be a 5 day split as well, but will incorporate some body parts twice weekly.

Monday - Biceps/Shoulders
Tuesday - Arnold's Chest/Back routine
Wednesday - Legs
Thursday - Triceps/Shoulders
Friday - Biceps/Chest

Back and legs are my strong points, so only hitting those once a week.

From there it will be assessment time... If I'm satisfied ill go back to isolation, if not ill likely run some German Volume Training, DC training, or 5x5


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 27, 2013)

Cycle looks the balls...


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 27, 2013)

Cycle looks mint. Idk if I could cut off a cycle at 8weeks, more power to ya


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks good getsome.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 28, 2013)

Now this is what I like to see. My mans back for the kill.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok I bit my tongue long enough and can't believe I'm gonna argue with GS...

I think the training is backwards.  I think you should start off with a 5x5 or GVT. Or even 5/3/1/ with lots of accessories. You should be really smashing the shit out of the compound lifts. They burn more cals in less reps than isolation AND you'll recover better. Add to that the tren and var and you're strong as fuck so you can really push weight.  I'd be doing 3 days of weight training the compound lifts and then 2 days of sprints or sled pulls/prowler.  Combine that with a carb cycle? Psshhhh... gold.


----------



## Jada (Aug 28, 2013)

Good lord that cycle log is going to b epic,  lookin forward to reading ur log gs


----------



## Get Some (Aug 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ok I bit my tongue long enough and can't believe I'm gonna argue with GS...
> 
> I think the training is backwards.  I think you should start off with a 5x5 or GVT. Or even 5/3/1/ with lots of accessories. You should be really smashing the shit out of the compound lifts. They burn more cals in less reps than isolation AND you'll recover better. Add to that the tren and var and you're strong as fuck so you can really push weight.  I'd be doing 3 days of weight training the compound lifts and then 2 days of sprints or sled pulls/prowler.  Combine that with a carb cycle? Psshhhh... gold.



Normally I would agree with you, but in this case I just lost a lot of muscle cutting down all natty  so, I have to start with movements that will help stabilize the support muscles so I don't injure myself. Otherwise, I would live to start heavy, especially a 5/3/1 or similar. I may go to that after these next 2 weeks if I feel up to it. If I had been running gear this whole time I would think differently. 

Btw, NEVER bite your tongue with me, I wanna hear it all! I'm always open for constructive criticism and am not perfect. There is a reason to why I do everything the way I do, buy sometimes someone may have a better alternative. Thank you POB, ill keep you posted brother!


----------



## Get Some (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh and also carb cycling is definitely of interest and one of the few things I've never done. So POB feel free to chime in on that (and whoever else as well). Thanks


----------



## Seeker (Aug 28, 2013)

That cycle looks yummy. That 5 day split looks brutal. More like a 5 day straight. Lol. But you got the oils to keep you going.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2013)

how come such a short run gs?Week 8 its just getting good


----------



## Get Some (Aug 28, 2013)

8 weeks is the max time ill run tren. Any longer than that and its detrimental to HPTA recovery chances. If I was already on TRT I wouldn't give a fuck 

I can make huge gains in 8 weeks with all that I'm using. To be honest ill still make slight gains during PCT with the peps. I've had great success with that double igf regimen before!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2013)

im not big on the whole trt thing either ..I feel people dont think enough about before going that route


----------



## Get Some (Aug 28, 2013)

Plus, shorter cycles require FAR less time for a full recovery and you can run a 3-4 of them a year. 16-20 week cycles take so long to recover from, hard to run more than 1 per year, IF you actually fully recover


----------



## JOMO (Aug 28, 2013)

I did carb cycling with spongy two cycles ago and was in the best shape I've ever been in. Through the whole ordeal I lost 8lbs but went from a 37" waist to a 33 and still was stronger than currently. 

You already dropped 30 lbs, are you still looking to drop more fat? It's tough to keep motivated on your lo carb or no carb days, but anyone can do it.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 28, 2013)

Definitely looking to cut fat, want to be sub 10% in 8 weeks. This is asking a LOT, but I'm taking enough shit and dieting to perfection to be able to make it happen. The only reason I know it's possible is because I've done it before.

But again, I'm interested in carb cycling if someone can point me in the right direction  PM me if you want


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 28, 2013)

I am doing a recomp right now with Spongy. Sat are no Carb days, I tell the guys work that I'm gonna be a little cranky.LOL. I have gained 12 pounds and went down 2 notches in my belt.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 28, 2013)

Cycle is tits. 

Would seem however that GVT and 5-3-1 would be somewhat opposed as per their intended goals? (you mentioned considering one or the other after your current split).


----------



## R1rider (Aug 28, 2013)

cycle looks great, looking forward to the log and cycle pics


----------



## Get Some (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm still deciding what to do on diet, ill post up what I'm doing right now once I get a chance to macro it out. But this is basically my daily routine...

6:15 - 100 mcg each of GHRP-2 and GRF
6:20 - 30 minutes fasted cardio
7:00 - Banana (basically so I don't pass out)
7:30 - 1 whole egg, 4 whites with 1 slice toast
10:00 - protein shake (mix of 4 proteins and dextrose)
12:30 - 8 oz of chicken breast, 3 cups spinach or 2 cups broccoli 
3:00 - 1 cup almonds
5:30 - 1 green apple
6:00 - lift
7:30 - 6 oz chicken breast or 8 oz white fish, 3 cups green vegetable, 10 oz sweet potato or 3/4 cup (uncooked measurement) wheat pasta
9:00 - protein shake (no dextrose this time)

So while my diet could be called "clean" I still have some tweaking to do. If like to work more cals into my breakfast and rethink the dinner and protein shake at the end of the day. Like I said, carb cycling is something new to me and may be my best bet

BTW: keeping sodium under 200mg total per day to reduce bloat


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 29, 2013)

Holy shit is that you Get Some? haha


----------



## Get Some (Aug 30, 2013)

Cobra!! Good to see you buddy.

Just did my third and final pin of week 1 of the triblend. I injected the same delt as on Sunday because I wanted to see if it could recover that quick to pin again. So far so good, went in smooth. This stuff is THICK, a lot if powder in there. So for those of you that try it be warned it will take you over a minute per CC to push through a 25g unless you heat it first.

Still finalizing diet, have 2 options. Will basically be carb cycling but I'm unsure of the exact schedule and whether to incorporate 3 days or 2 (out of High Carb, Low Carb, No Carb).

As far as feeling, on day 5 I'm already sweating more but haven't noticed any strength yet, hoping that comes around the end of week 2. That is all for now


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 30, 2013)

I now heat every pin with your hot water method... so much easier.

Log that shit up for a sticky somewhere if its not already. pure gold.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Aug 30, 2013)

GS.  Glad to see you posting!  When I first joined SI. I read and reread all of your old posts. Lots of knowledge there. Could you comment on running the Mast and Proviron together? I was under the impression that Proviron was basically an oral preparation of Mast.  Does the Proviron have some different properties or is there some senergy to running them together?


----------



## Get Some (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm basically running the provi in the beginning because its one if my favorites. I may save some of it if I feel like the mast kicks in pretty quick. Also, the oral version of injectable a do not always act the same. Proviron is actually a cousin of masteron, not the same thing. Oral masteron is actually superdrol. Most people don't know that the methylated version if boldenone is Dbol... They certainly do not act similarly


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 1, 2013)

Drop that "wheat" nasty pasta for a gluten free noodle and you will feel less bloated. 
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Get Some (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks shrugs, was considering a rice based pasta instead! 

I'm actually restructuring the whole diet with my "coach" to aim for a better result. The first goal is over the next 4 weeks and then the second is the next 4 weeks after that. First 4 weeks ill be running a modified carb cycle diet with a low carb/high carb fluctuation with the low carb days being a small amount at breakfast and a small amount post WO. The high carb days incorporate carbs with every meal but still good quality complex carbs. For the second 4 weeks ill be cutting out all dairy and gluten. 4 weeks is not a ton of time to accomplish goals but this isn't my first rodeo. I'm taking more than enough drugs to make it happen and expect great things. I'm gonna throw up some pics from 3-4 months ago at my starting point... You guys will be amazed at how much I let myself go. It happens to the best of us but there is NEVER an excuse for letting it get that bad!!!!

Thought for the day: FUCK running tren during the summer! Haha. I'm only one week and 4 pins in and I'm already feeling the heat! Some of this is likely from the cytomel as well, but I can feel that tren already. The negatives always show up first and about the end of week 2 is when I'm expecting to see the strength and vascularity come in. With tren you just have to stick with it! On a good note, my shoulders are getting HYUUUGE!! The combination of 2 delt injections apiece in a single week and lifting shoulders for the last 3 weeks for the first time in 2 years (coming off injury) has blown them the fuck up. Will follow with more progress soon


----------



## Get Some (Sep 3, 2013)

Pumps are ridiculous now, tren is already kicking in. I may drop the var at the end of this week if I feel the tren is working well and then add back some winny for the last few weeks as planned.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 3, 2013)

Get Some said:


> Pumps are ridiculous now, tren is already kicking in. I may drop the var at the end of this week if I feel the tren is working well and then add back some winny for the last few weeks as planned.



I don't think you need to do an either or with the orals. Keep the var in IMO.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 3, 2013)

Get Some said:


> Pumps are ridiculous now, tren is already kicking in. I may drop the var at the end of this week if I feel the tren is working well and then add back some winny for the last few weeks as planned.



hows that heat feel?  I been on tren for the past 7weeks.  the heat gets bad and then normal and back.  weird cuz I started loosing waist numbers.  now its like a bulk.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 4, 2013)

I always add muscle on tren... Fat loss is largely diet dependent. If I eat like SHIT I can maintain no problem. Eating clean in calorie deficit I can still gain muscle while shedding fat.

POB- I was thinking of keeping the var but I like the way winny leans me out at the end of a cycle. I may be happy with the tren alone and end with nothing else but we'll see. I'm just not as happy with var this time around. Was expecting a bit more so far.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 4, 2013)

As long as I have a comfy seat I'm good....


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 5, 2013)

Get Some said:


> I always add muscle on tren... Fat loss is largely diet dependent. If I eat like SHIT I can maintain no problem. Eating clean in calorie deficit I can still gain muscle while shedding fat.
> 
> POB- I was thinking of keeping the var but I like the way winny leans me out at the end of a cycle. I may be happy with the tren alone and end with nothing else but we'll see. I'm just not as happy with var this time around. Was expecting a bit more so far.



Expecting more with a steroid used by women?

Ps don't hurt me GS, I'm biased..if it ain't test, deca, eq, superdrol, tren I don't want it


----------



## TR90125 (Sep 5, 2013)

How much of a deficit are you running?


----------



## Get Some (Sep 6, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Expecting more with a steroid used by women?
> 
> Ps don't hurt me GS, I'm biased..if it ain't test, deca, eq, superdrol, tren I don't want it



Women use 5-10mg per day, I'm running 80! Lol


----------



## Get Some (Sep 6, 2013)

TR90125 said:


> How much of a deficit are you running?



Not much of a deficit for the last 2 weeks, BUT hats about to change!

I'm up 14 lbs in 2 weeks without even trying, this is not the result I am looking for! So I'm going low low cal for the next few weeks to see what happens. I don't know why but tren seems to bulk me better than anything else. It really is amazing. When you see the disclaimer in commercials that says "results not typical"... I'm the person who gets the atypical results. However, I also get more sides than most 

I've been sick the last couple days, looking forward to getting back into the gym soon


----------



## Get Some (Sep 12, 2013)

Ugh, just finally getting over a cold.

3 weeks of pinning now and this stuff is really kicking in! Painful pumps and growth is amazing. I am on restricted cals and continue to put weight on. I'm going to cut the cals even more in hopes of maintaining weight while cutting fat. 

So far this triblend is the shiznit!!'


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 13, 2013)

now that get some is back....
I hope mrP makes a come back as well.

im following you gS.  im in this 4 mini cycle info.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 14, 2013)

Lethargy is getting baaaaad. I think I'm just getting old lol. Went back to my doc and he took me off T3 in favor of T4. Seriously considering dropping triblend and going with a test prop/primo di-prop blend the rest of the way. Will push the cycle out to 10-12 weeks to get the maximum out of it. This is what I was afraid of from the beginning... Whole I get killer results from small doses, I also experience harsher side effects. The one thing that has always treated me well is primo so I'm looking forward to the possibility of that. Ill keep you guys posted on what I decide to do.

I don't want to discourage any of you from running the triblend because its a fantastic product but this is a warning to those of you who work physically demanding jobs and are considering running tren and/or T3. I think everyone should try tren at least once in their life to experience it but just know what you're getting into ahead of time.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 14, 2013)

gs...I put in 12hrs of labor.  ive been on tren past couple months.  then gym after work.  I been the most tired this year than ever.  im going back on in the winter.  
tren in summer is brutal


----------



## NeoPT (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey Get! Great cycle. one thing I noticed is you are running the LR3 post workout. From my understanding, that blunts your MGF production- Which would stop proliferation. You want MGF to be around post workout, not IGF. Maybe put the LR3 a few hours pwo?


----------

